# Federhärte für Fox Van R im Norco Shore 2 (Modell 2010)



## copperhead19 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich lege mir gerade das o.g. Bike zu. Bei "Testsitzen" zeigte sich, dass der Dämpfer etwas zu weich für mich zu sein scheint. Es ist offenbar eine 400 lbs verbaut. Welche Federhärte wäre bei dem Rad denn bei einem Körpergewicht von derzeit 98 kg sinnvoll. Dämpfer ist ein Fox Van R. Von der Fahrweise wird es eher moderater Freeride sein (d.h. ich bin noch Anfänger). Die Wahl der richtigen Dämpferhärte hängt ja offenbar von Gewicht, Fahrstil, radspezifischen Hebeln etc. Bin da bislang nicht ganz fündig geworden.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

copperhead19


----------



## copperhead19 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin übrigens 175 groß und es ist Rahmengröße M. Gewicht tendenziell fallend mit Ziel 80 kg.

Gruß, copperhead19



copperhead19 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lege mir gerade das o.g. Bike zu. Bei "Testsitzen" zeigte sich, dass der Dämpfer etwas zu weich für mich zu sein scheint. Es ist offenbar eine 400 lbs verbaut. Welche Federhärte wäre bei dem Rad denn bei einem Körpergewicht von derzeit 98 kg sinnvoll. Dämpfer ist ein Fox Van R. Von der Fahrweise wird es eher moderater Freeride sein (d.h. ich bin noch Anfänger). Die Wahl der richtigen Dämpferhärte hängt ja offenbar von Gewicht, Fahrstil, radspezifischen Hebeln etc. Bin da bislang nicht ganz fündig geworden.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (12. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f


----------



## Indian Summer (13. Dezember 2010)

copperhead19 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lege mir gerade das o.g. Bike zu. Bei "Testsitzen" zeigte sich, dass der Dämpfer etwas zu weich für mich zu sein scheint. Es ist offenbar eine 400 lbs verbaut. Welche Federhärte wäre bei dem Rad denn bei einem Körpergewicht von derzeit 98 kg sinnvoll. Dämpfer ist ein Fox Van R. Von der Fahrweise wird es eher moderater Freeride sein (d.h. ich bin noch Anfänger). Die Wahl der richtigen Dämpferhärte hängt ja offenbar von Gewicht, Fahrstil, radspezifischen Hebeln etc. Bin da bislang nicht ganz fündig geworden.
> 
> ...



Hi copperhead

Wir benützen in der Regel den Federhärte-Berechner von Tim Flooks, der wohl soviel Erfahrung hat
wie kaum ein anderer: Hier der Link.

Mit den eingegebenen Daten (Gewicht 98kg, Federweg Dämpfer 2.75 inch, Federweg 7 inch) ergibt
sich eine empfohlene Federhärte von 472 bei einem Sag (Negativfederweg) von 28%. Für moderates
Freeriden käme dieser Sag wohl hin. Somit stehen eigentlich 2 Federhärten zur Auswahl:

450 - Etwas mehr Sag (ca. 33%) und somit ein "weicheres" Fahrgefühl für eher downhillorientiertes Setup.
500 - Sag wohl um die 25% und somit ein satteres Fahrgefühl. Solltest Du springen, wähle eher
die härtere der beiden.

Vielleicht drängt sich die 450er Feder ja auch auf, wenn sich Dein Gewicht tatsächlich in Richtung 80kg 
bewegt. Dann nämlich empfiehlt der Kalkulator 385 bzw. 363 lbs. Du siehst, das Gewicht spielt bei diesen
Berechnungen eine grosse Rolle, 20kg mehr oder weniger ergeben ein völlig anderes Resultat.

Aufgrund unserer Erfahrungen und Deiner Aussagen ("etwas zu weich") würden wir Dir eher zur 450er 
Feder raten. Die Vorspannung der Feder regelst Du über den Vorspannring und sollte maximal 3 ganze
Umdrehungen betragen. So hast Du eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit, den Dämpfer optimal anzupassen.

Hoffe, die Infos helfen Dir weiter und drücken Dir die Daumen, dass Dein Gewicht
bald eine 8 vorne stehen hat!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## copperhead19 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey zusammen, 

vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten. Dann liege ich mit der 450er vielleicht ganz richtig. Werde es auf jeden Fall erst einmal so ausprobieren. Könnte aber aufgrund meines Servicepaketes beim Händler gratis noch auf eine 500er umsteigen. 

Toller Norco-Beratungsservice! Weiter so!

Viele Grüße, 

copperhead19


----------

